# Which sugar substitutes are ok for dogs?



## Missy

There are so many sugar substitutes out now...I thought it would be good to share our knowledge on which ones are ok to share and which aren't.

no one is going to give large quantities to our pups but I bet I am not the only person to share my morning yogurt with the boys. I just tried a stevia brand I could tolerate. (pyure is the brand) 

Is stevia is ok for dogs? 
What about Erythritol? 
Agave? 

I know xylitol is a NO. 

Anyone have any insight?


----------



## heatherk

Missy said:


> There are so many sugar substitutes out now...I thought it would be good to share our knowledge on which ones are ok to share and which aren't.
> 
> no one is going to give large quantities to our pups but I bet I am not the only person to share my morning yogurt with the boys. I just tried a stevia brand I could tolerate. (pyure is the brand)
> 
> Is stevia is ok for dogs?
> What about Erythritol?
> Agave?
> 
> I know xylitol is a NO.
> 
> Anyone have any insight?


I don't know, but one thing to consider is that Erythritol is a sugar alcohol and can give _people _bad digestive issues (myself included), so I would never give that to a dog. I would also never give them artificial sweeteners, just because I never give my own kid them lol. I would guess that Stevia, which is natural, would be OK, but that's just a guess, I don't know much about dog biology. I myself do not give Ceylon hardly any human food, except for chicken and cheese and such as high-quality treats after a bath or whatever, but unless the dog has a problem with it, I would think something like sweetened yogurt would be fine in small quantities. The Frosty Paws frozen treat for dogs that I just posted about has a lot of things I can't pronounce in the ingredients, and I gave Ceylon some last night, so I am obviously not a prude when it comes to that sort of thing, but I do definitely try to keep those sorts of treats to an occasional treat now and then, the same as with my daughter . I am very curious as to what other people have to say...


----------



## davetgabby

Hi Missy, this is from The Dog Food Project. I guess minimal amouts won't cause any significant problems but best to avoid it as much as possible. 

Sugar or sweetener is an absolutely unnecessary ingredient in pet foods, added to make the product more attractive. Continuous intake can promote hypoglycemia, obesity, nervousness, cataracts, tooth decay, arthritis and allergies. Pets also get addicted to foods that contain sugars, so it can be a tough piece of work to make them eat something healthier


----------



## TilliesMom

the yogurt Tillie gets a few time a week just has honey as a sweetener.. I would be hesitant to give her anything with sugar or especially artificial sweetener as we know they are bad for us and these pups are small... but maybe occasionally... I'd stick to straight sugar as opposed to the artificial sweeteners. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I would think none. I do not eat any nor do my kids. There is no reason for a dog to eat sugar or a sugar substitute.


----------



## Missy

Thanks for the info. I was not talking about adding it to their food or treats. But I just strarted using it in my yogurt. And we have a routine, that when the spoon starts scraping the bottom of the bowl that is their cue that it is their turn. I don't use much, so I may just go back to maple or honey so I can continue to encourage their bad behavior.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Missy said:


> Thanks for the info. I was not talking about adding it to their food or treats. But I just strarted using it in my yogurt. And we have a routine, that when the spoon starts scraping the bottom of the bowl that is their cue that it is their turn. I don't use much, so I may just go back to maple or honey so I can continue to encourage their bad behavior.


Yes, I have read of people giving their dogs yogurt, greek yogurt for eye staining, etc., it would not have occurred to me that it might not be good for the dogs...


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

A little sugar every now and then can't be that bad. But I've heard arificial sweetners are, but still in very small amounts, I wouldn't worry.There are too many other things to worry about.


----------



## Luciledodd

I lost a schnauzer to pancretitus and the vet said that she had obviously gotten into something that brought on this severre attack. I couldn't imagine what then read where even a small amout of artifical sweetner can kill a dog. My GC had had some candy that was sugar free. Pearly was a floor cleaner. I believe that she got a piece of this candy and that is what killed her. I don't use the stuff but DH does in his coffee. I am constantly watching the little paper packets that he leaves around. Rosie would snap one up in a minute.


----------



## rdanielle

coconut palm sugar

http://www.facebook.com/CocoTherapy...rapy/coconut-pineapple-cake/10150235443041200

brown rice syrup


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Luciledodd said:


> I lost a schnauzer to pancretitus and the vet said that she had obviously gotten into something that brought on this severre attack. I couldn't imagine what then read where even a small amout of artifical sweetner can kill a dog. My GC had had some candy that was sugar free. Pearly was a floor cleaner. I believe that she got a piece of this candy and that is what killed her. I don't use the stuff but DH does in his coffee. I am constantly watching the little paper packets that he leaves around. Rosie would snap one up in a minute.


Aren't some of the artificial sweeteners safe?


----------



## Luciledodd

I don't know and won't chance it.


----------

